

Kickbox – Email Address Verification Service - getdavidhiggins
http://kickbox.io/

======
desuvader
How does this compare to Mailgun's email validation API?
([http://documentation.mailgun.com/api-email-
validation.html](http://documentation.mailgun.com/api-email-validation.html))

